# Martin Junior 700 Wiring Diagram?



## LD4Life (May 22, 2009)

I started work at a new theatre and am working on repairing a Martin Junior 700 fogger that they have in stock and was broken before I got here. I'm really not sure what exactly is going wrong with it. It will heat up, then simply shut off the heat with no fog at all. I am using the correct fluid and have tried everything I can think of. I was looking for the manual to see if I could find a wiring diagram for it, but can't seem to find a manual. Does anyone know of where I could find the manual and/or a wiring diagram of the entire unit? I found another thread on here that had a diagram of the PCB, but not the entire unit.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like it was discontinued in 2001 and doesn't seem to be referenced anywhere on the Martin Website. 

I found this guy's website with a google search. Looks like it may have what you need. The link to the schematic is dead but not the PCB chart. E-mail him and see if he can send you the schematic. 

Also did you e-mail/call Martin directly?


----------

